# 17110 Destruction / 10 global days



## minoweka (May 22, 2015)

I am a fairly new coder. I do not know the answer to this question so I knew I could count on my forum participants for help. 

Provider performed CPT 17110 on 1-1-xx. 9 lesions were removed.

Patient came back to office on 1-8-xx for URI. One of the 9 lesions was retreated on that DOS. Provider documents: "all healing but one is left and (pt) wants to retreat".

A. Do I charge again for CPT 17110 since one lesion was "retreated" or NOT because the lesion was one of the original lesions treated and DOS is still within 10 global?

B. E&M would be appended with -24 since OV is within 10 day global of previous procedure (17110) ?

Thx


----------



## torifreak12 (May 28, 2015)

Throw a -58 or -78 on the 17110.


----------



## minoweka (May 29, 2015)

Thank you for an answer and taking the time to provide it!


----------



## ahansen (May 30, 2015)

*office visit on same day as a minor procedure.*

Just curious how other offices are dealing with the New surgery policy in the surgery section of the CPT book for 2015.  Where they are saying office visit that are the day before or the day of the surgery are included in the surgery.  For major surgery we can add a 57 modifier but for minor surgery the modifier 25 is high on the list for audits. Any thoughts?


----------

